# Ferret nipping problem PLEASE HELP!



## tom12349333 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm basically so so stressed out at the moment with my two Jills. They are three years old and I've had them since they were 8 weeks and every so often they seem to "untame" themselves either just one of them or both of them. At the moment it's just the one slightly smaller girl. I can't put my hands, arms or face anywhere near her head or face because she just very quicky nips and it's very painful, often drawing blood. Phoebe, the slightly larger girl sometimes does the same but only during grooming, she will start to lick my arm and then dig her teeth in really really hard, again almost always drawing blood. 
I've tried every single behavioural technique out there, placing them away from me when they bite, using a firm no, picking them up and shaking them gently, giving them a time out, scruffing them (which I hate doing as I really don't agree with dominant/negative reinforcement) and absolutely nothing works. 
It's strange because there's a chance the biting will stop in a few weeks but then start again soon after.

I honestly don't think it can be down to bordeum, they live in a three tier converted shed with attached run. I use an enrichment rota to ensure they get different toys every day and I spend a few hours a day with them just playing, petting and some training too. 

If anyone has any advice at all I would much appreciate it because I am completely out of ideas. 

Thankyou! 
Tom


----------



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

My Hob did this to, what you need is antignaw spray for puppies or bitter apple spray, it tastes horrific and is non toxic, after a taste of that your ferret wont be biting you again, I sprayed it on my shoes and the cage bars after my hob got bitey with those and on my hands when I handle him and now he doesnt do it any more, its worked for alot of the small animals I have trained, rats, hamsters, gerbils and not one of them has EVER got sick so please give it a go its alot for a bottle but it lasts a long time and works without harming your ferret.
Grannicks Bitter Apple Spray 8 oz: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you tried smacking their nose as well as a firm no? Are the girls neutered?


----------

